# Help Pain, and body, shingling.



## hootrod351 (Jul 3, 2013)

knee pads. never used them until a few years ago, what a difference. by the way im 62 years old. not doing 30 bundles a day. 24-27, enough for me. get it done in about 3 - 4 hours. go home, pass out.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

hootrod351 said:


> knee pads. never used them until a few years ago, what a difference. by the way im 62 years old. not doing 30 bundles a day. 24-27, enough for me. get it done in about 3 - 4 hours. go home, pass out.


That was just about when my dad retired. 
Teach them young whippersnappers! 
Hotrod, you're hardcore. 

:thumbsup:


----------

